# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Pritje

## Gogla e Kuqe

Jam ketu baba, 
	ne pritje.
Ne pritje se enderres,
	ku ti me puth 
	e me jep perqafime.

Jam ne pritje baba 
	 te te shoh perseri,
S'do jesh gjalle as vdekur, 
	si valle nuk e di.....

Jam ketu baba, nuk te kam harruar!
Jam ketu, dita dites duke te kujtuar....

Jam ketu e gjalle,
	por ti ike, 
dhe nuk prite per mua...
Ti ike dhe me le ne pritje. 

Une jam perseri ne pritje
.........................

Ndihem ne hipnoze,
e fluturoj ne mendime.
Hipi bicikletes se kuqe 
dhe marr rrugen drejt Tufine.

Aty mes pemesh e barishtesh
ti rri, dhe si une je ne pritje,
	por shtrire ne lageshti. 

Ne pritje jemi te dy
une dhe ti ne pritje.

Hipi kodres se Tufines
ne enderrat e mia,
vi te te takoj, e filloj tregoj,
se si jam bere une ne kete kohe. 

Aty buze teje ulem une tani, 
e te flas me mall, si dhe ate dite.
Si ate dite, aty te shikoj,
e filloj mendoj se si mund te te zgjoj. 

Aty qaj e qesh e lehte peshperis
te them se te dua, dhe zgjohem serish. 
Gjendem perseri ne pritje,
ne pritje te gjumit, 
qe me lejon te te shoh serish,
duke ardhur drejt teje,
e te jem prane si ate dite....
kur isha femije e me le ne pritje.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Zhvishu!
Zhvishu tani!
Hiqi ato rroba
e dil lakuriq!

Hiqi ato rroba,
se fare s'te shkojne, 
Zhvishe shpejt te lutem 
ate maske te kote. 

Dil lakuriq, 
se une te shikoj
Shoh shume qarte si ti
perpelitesh nen to.

Hiqi ato rroba,
e dil lakuriq!
Fol si burre te lutem
me mua tani!

Zhvishu nga genjeshtra
qe po perjeton!
Hiqi ato rroba,
se me nervozon!

Nuk te shoh dot
tek reshtas leviz!
rrobat e genjeshtres
s'te kane hije hic!

----------


## Poeti

*ATHUA?*

I mëshehur prapa rrezeve të diellit
Jam ulur mbi një gurë dhe pres,
Rrezen e parë të mbushur me shpresë
Rrezen që më ngjallë e nuk më len të vdes!

Apo ndoshta përfundimisht perëndoi dielli
Ai diell që dikur më mbante në jetë,
Athua u shuan të gjitha shpresat për mua
Dhe pjesën e mbetur të jetës duhet ta kaloj vetë!

----------


## hajla

Te Prita!

  Une te prita,
  qe diten kur Lindja
  nga Rugov e-lart
  me etje dhe zjarr 
  te deshiroja,
  ne pragun e shtepis te pritja!
  mbi kulmin e qatis,
  ne Bjeshket-Rugoves 
  ke kalaja,
  e Hagji Zekes
  ne Qytetin e Pejes
  neper udhet e Prishtines
  gjakov-prizren
  gjilan-ferizaj
  mitrovic-skenderaj
  bujanovc-preshev
  koshare-malisheve  
  me mija vite te pritja!
  nga rezistenca, rezistoja
  askund nuk te gjeja
  epshem te pritja, 
  me sy qel rrija
  naten dhe diten
  duke te pritur,
  qe ta gezoi Lirin! 
  te prita po ti serdhe 
  para se te vishe,
  une kam ikur! 
  pa dashur kam ikur,
  me fal,
  valle, dhe koha nuk kthehet,pas! 
  te prita me nete, dhe me dite.. 
  syrin mbaja qel 
  duke te pritur,
  mora rrugete merguara!
  zemren shkula me doren time
  dhe lash atje,
  u nisa per ne mergime 
  ku ma nuk do vje,
  Ti gezove Lirin e-
  une ne mergim,
  Ti gezon Pavaresin-e
  une ne amshim!.

 hajla,nga Rugova!

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Jemi larg une dhe ti!
Larg nga njeri tjetri.
Kemi marre rruge te ndryshme,
rruge qorre, mbase!

Po ecim dhe s'dime ku shkojme,
S'dime per cfare luftojme,
(nese jemi duke luftuar.)
Dhe koken kthejme nga pas,
dhe syte nga perpara.

Mendojme per njeri-tjetrin
qe...........

- A do te takohemi me?
- Bota eshte e vogel.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Ditet e nxehta e percelluese te veres mbaruan. Jam ulur kety ne kete cep te cuditshem ku ulem gjithnje, ne lokalin tim te preferuar. Mbase s'eshte dhe aq i preferuar, por me eshte bere ves te vij ketu. Ditet shqelmojne njera-tjetren dhe sjellin me vete ngjarje nga me te ndryshmet, pjesetare e te cilave, jo gjithnje protagoniste, jam une. 

Uni im eshte ne nje faze te cuditshme dhe s'arrij ta konceptoj se si ai eshte kaq i qete. Bashke me te, e qete jam dhe une, dhe eshte nje qetesi jo e zakonte. Uni ka arritur nje stabilitet te cuditshem ne keto momente duke qene teresisht koshient per problemet qe ka (nqs mund ti quajme keshtu.)

Shoh xhamat ne te cilet pasqyrohem pjeserisht, ku dhe aparenca ime eshte pa diskutim e cunguar, e shperfytyruar nje nje fare menyre, dicka si tip siluete. 

Dua te lexoj, por s'perqendrohem dot. Ambjenti qe me rrethon eshte i kendshem, por permbushja e tije, sfondi e te tjerat, jane si ne oret e drekes, ku je teper vone a teper heret per te bere dicka. Nxehtesi s'ka aspak, dhe temperatura, dhe pse me ben te ndjej pakez ftohte, me jep nje kenaqesi te vecante. 

Dikush hyri; jashte po e pret dikush tjeter, qe s'pritej te dukej sot, i cili sec me turbulloi pak. 


Jam perseri vetem dhe dua te ha dicka te cilen vete dhe e blej me nxitim. Dy personat e meparshem duken perseri pertej xhamave dhe ai i pari erdhi e u ul prane meje............

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Pocen e vers verma prane,
Lerma ta pij te gjithe kete nate.
Kete jete esell s'mund te kaloj,
Gjerat e botes dua te harroj,
Lerme te pij e te enderroj. 

Edhe ne enderra dua te pij,
Kupa pa fund te rrokulli,
E tere naten te ngre dolli,
Te ngre dolli, te pij, te qesh, 
Mos te pushoj der ne mengjez.

----------


## Poeti

Do te pij por nuk do te dehem
Kete s'mund ta bej as vera as raki
Do te jem i dehur vetem atehere
Kur me ty te bej dashuri...

----------


## hajla

pershendes goglushe,suksese ne lamin e juaj, poetike...na fal per nderhyrje per 2-3 rreshta...flm,

  e vogel,
  nganjihere me duket vetja, nje hiqe 
  e then se a eshte kjo normale?" 
  edhe yjet, ne qiell' me pengojn
  as rrezet e henes nuk i dua,
  ne konceptin e dritares,time
  heshtja,dukshem me shkallmon)"
  valle,a eshte kjo normale?,
  nuk e dua heshtjen,
  ajo me derrmon!"

hajla,

----------


## Blue_sky

> Jemi larg une dhe ti!
> - Bota eshte e vogel.


Bota eshte e vogel,
Ndoshta kohe per takime ka,
Por nganjehere zemra 
S’eshte rruge dykalimeshe,
Ku vetem dy njerez 
Mund ta pershkojne

Bota eshte e vogel
e me brishtesine e saje 
rruge zemre ka vizatuar plot,
por nganjehere e perdalura kohe
bishtin pa levizur s’mund te lere.

Kohe per takime do kete perhere,
Do e thinjesh vete kohen duke genjyer
Zemren me premtime rikthimi,
Por nganjehere koha konsumon veteveten
Te ben ti thuash “lamtumire” dhe me te embles pritje.


 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Dehtas
Akshami
Shkon
Humnerave
Ujore
Rrenxave
Instinkti
Arrin, 
Ishte 
Mrekullisht
Engjellore

----------


## dibrani2006

Shume te bukura,GOGLA.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Kujtimet e mia po humbasin,
E kaluara gjithnje e zvenitet,
dhe une mundohem me zell te terheq
me cengelat e mendjes 
kujtimet nga fundi i pusit se memorjes sime.

Tashme kane kaluar vite
dhe pas kam lene shume nga peripecia ime.
Nostalgjia me pushton, 
por turbullohet
ngaqe nuk di 
se ku te ushqehet me mendime.

Dhe une jam si ne heva,
as ketu e as atje.
Jetoj me endrrat e se kaluares
dhe me deshiren e se ardhmes,
me trup ketu, e me mend diku pertej.

Kam qene e pafuqishme per shume ngjarje
qe kane rrjedhur ne jeten time,
dhe kam adaptuar rolin e vezhguesit
ne kete zullumahi
qe me kenaqesi them
eshte jeta ime.

----------


## dibrani2006

GOGLA me ke shokuar me keto poezi te bukura.

----------


## diikush

shume te bukura poezite Gogla, urime.

Sidomos poezia e pare, mjaft e ndier dhe e dhimbshme gjithashtu...




> ...
> 
> Aty mes pemesh e barishtesh
> ti rri, dhe si une je ne pritje,
> 	por shtrire ne lageshti. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Vervitem e vetme ne rruginat
e imagjinates sime.
Aty nuk ka njerez,
ka vec mendime,
te cilat zhgerryhen ne baleten
e udheve te lagura nga shiu i loteve
dhe cirren te gjakosura ne ekstazen
e dhimbshme.

Toka eshte care dhe po turfullon!
Tani ka marre me vete shume
gjera dhe lote.
Dhe toka e perdale
sillet e perdridhet
dhe ulerin ne qetesine e shtirur
qe po bucet ne koken time.

Koka po me plas nga keto bucitje
dhe dua te zhdukem larg ne rrezatimet
e diellit qe shndrin zymtas
per te thare balten e piste
ne te cilen cirren rebelet e mekur,
vendimet.

----------


## 2043

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dehtas
> Akshami
> Shkon
> Humnerave
> Ujore
> Rrenxave
> Instinkti
> ...


.
.
.Bravo Gogle. 
Me lejo te te pershendes sipas menyres se "poeteve".

Dashuria si orteku
zbret e ve perpara 
c`gjen.
Dhe rritet e rritet
kaq shpejt
por koken pas
s`e kthen.
Dhe rritet kaq shpejt
e mjera dashuri
sa vjen nje cast
fatal
(si tek orteku)
mbaron lenda 
qe e rriti
Ajo e thithi ate 
kaq shpejt,
dhe kishte mare 
aq shpejtesi
sa u perplas diku
dhe mbeti prej saj
vetem hi.
.
.Dhe nje kujtim i bukur
per madheshtine kalimtare
per forcen e saj e bukurine
......................................
...Kur ishte e madhe.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Faleminderit per komentet dhe per poezite qe keni dhuruar ne kete teme.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poeti

Gogla e Kuqe,

Ja edhe një poezi në temën tënde:

*UJËVARA E LOTËVE*

Rrëshqas vetmis sime
Drejte greminës që ka jeta,
Ti ikën nga hija jote
Kurse unë hijen ta gjeta!

Ishe për një çast pjesë e imja
Hyre dhe dole nga zemra ime
Nuk e kuptove se çfarë të ofrova
Keq e lexove ndjenën time!

Më nuk pres te ujëvara e lotëve
Sepse ajo është shterrur dhe lot më nuk ka
Nuk e pres më as zbardhjen e ditës
E kam burgosur zemrën si në kala! 

E ç’më duhet vallë dita
Kur është shuajtur dielli,
Ç’më duhet mua nata
Kur yje nuk ka qielli!

----------


## 2043

Gogle!
E c`fare do te thuash me falenderimin?
Hoqe dore nga tema jote?
U merzite duke lexuar shkaravinat tona?
 Per inat na pra dhe nje tjeter:

.
.
.Fishkellime e trenit, nisjen lajmeron .
 Ti nje kembe mbi shkalle , tjetren ne stacion.
Polici te flet: - Moj vajze , a ngjitesh dot?
 Ti kemben ngre por syri cel nje lot.
.
.Ja treni niset mer shpejtesi.
Ti doren zgjat , me thua: - do vij
 Dhe behesh i vogel bashke me trenin , Cudi!
Ne stacion , i vetem jam tani!

----------

